# OT > Offtopic >  Nastat vai kitkat

## j-lu

Sama joka syksyinen sössötys taas käynnissä. 

Positiivista on se, että pienhiukkastutkimus on trendikästä ja liikenteen vaikutuksista terveyteen saadaan jatkuvasti enemmän (hälyttävää ja huolestuttavaa) tietoa.

Negatiivista on sitten se, että muutos parempaan on tuskaisen hidasta ja Suomi on täynnä perus_työ_mies_äi'iä, joiden kaikkitietävyys ja jääräpäisyys tulee hidastamaan nastojen kieltämistä/saamista haittaveron alaiseksi kaupunkiseuduilla. Tieteen tuottamasta tutkimustiedosta huolimatta ehtii moni ihminen kuolla hengitys- ja verenkiertoelimistön sairauksiin ennenaikaisesti, koska Timo Taksikuskin ja Teppo Työmatka-autoilijan subjektiivinen oikeus turvallisuuden tunteeseen on tärkeämpi kuin muiden terveys.

Tässä on oikeasti Nurmijärvi-ilmiön irvokkain puoli: ei riitä, että maalaisten on saatava tulla muiden pihoille ajelemaan autoilla, vaan heidän pitää saada tehdä se ihan niin haitallisesti kuin itse haluavat.

Ystävällisin terveisin,

Astmaatikko

----------


## Melamies

Enemmistö yksityisautoilijoista varmaan ajaa nastoilla niin kauan kun se on sallittua.

Tiedän kyllä taksimiehiä, jotka ajavat vain kitkoilla.

----------


## VHi

Jotenkin toivoisi tällaisten kirjoitusten yhteydessä, että olisi oikeasti perehdytty niihin renkaiden ominaisuuksiin, eli siihen missä tilanteessa kitkat toimii ja missä ei.

Näin huomaisi sen tosiasian, että nastarengas on turvallisempi juuri nykyisissä kaupunkiolosuhteissa, jossa tien pinta on vuoroin jäinen ja vuoroin märkä ja usein jotain siitä väliltä.

Kyllähän kitkoilla pärjää, etenkin kun ne 90 % autoilijoista, jotka nasterenkailla ajavat, nastoillaan karhentavat jään kitkarenkailla ajavia varten.

Ihan vaan Googlesta linkki: https://www.nokianrenkaat.fi/innovat...matkat-jaalla/

Joo, ei ole ehkä puolueeton testi, mutta toisaalta Nokian Renkaat valmistaa sekä kitka-, että nastarenkaita.

----------


## j-lu

> Jotenkin toivoisi tällaisten kirjoitusten yhteydessä, että olisi oikeasti perehdytty niihin renkaiden ominaisuuksiin, eli siihen missä tilanteessa kitkat toimii ja missä ei.


Jotenkin toivoisti tällaisten kirjoitusten yhteydessä, että aiempien viestien pointti luettaisiin ja ehkä jopa sisäistettäisiin.

Tässä ei ole kyse siitä, mitkä renkaat talvella missäkin olosuhteissa pitävät, vaan siitä, että nastarenkaiden kustannus yhteiskunnalle on merkittävämpi pienhiukkasten aiheuttamien terveyshaittojen kautta kuin hyöty liikenneturvallisuuden kautta.

----------


## VHi

> Jotenkin toivoisti tällaisten kirjoitusten yhteydessä, että aiempien viestien pointti luettaisiin ja ehkä jopa sisäistettäisiin.
> 
> Tässä ei ole kyse siitä, mitkä renkaat talvella missäkin olosuhteissa pitävät, vaan siitä, että nastarenkaiden kustannus yhteiskunnalle on merkittävämpi pienhiukkasten aiheuttamien terveyshaittojen kautta kuin hyöty liikenneturvallisuuden kautta.


Pointti sisäistetty, mutta nastarenkailla ajavien leimaaminen jotenkin junteiksi ja itsekkäiksi ei ajane asiaasi. Ymmärrän kyllä tuohtumuksesi, mutta oman ja muiden liikenneturvallisuuden parantamiseksi olen palannut nastarenkaiden käyttäjäksi, yksi talvi liukastelua ja kaikenlaisia läheltä-piti-tilanteita riitti.

Jonkun ajamisesta kuoliaaksi suojatiellä saa sakkoa ja vankilaa kuolemantuottamuksesta, pienhiukkasten tuottamisesta ei vielä saa rangaistusta. Paitsi erilaisia renkaista ja auton köytöstä perittäviä veroja ja maksuja.

----------


## Autoton espoolainen

Sangen pätevältä asiantuntijataholta hieman rauhoittelua tähän eri osapuolia melko pahasti syyllistävään keskusteluketjuun:
http://www.iltasanomat.fi/autot/art-2000001945383.html
http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1478142764320

----------


## 339-DF

Kun vaihdoin autoa, uuden mukana tuli kitkarenkaat. Ajaminen niillä oli aivan kamalaa nastoihin tottuneelle. Muutaman talven sinnittelin silti, mutta nyt on onnellisesti nastat alla. Ei siinä paljon paina se, että jollain on astma, kun kyse on omasta turvallisuudesta  valitan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

Mulle on yhdentekevää, mutta muiden perheenjäsenten "kaasujalan raskauden" takia meillä on autossa nastat. Olen tarkka noudattamaan nastarenkaiden sallittua käyttöaikaa joka on 1.11 - 31.3 tai pääsiäisen jälkeinen maanantai riippuen kunmpi sattuu myöhemmin ja toivoisin että muutkin tekisivät niin. Täällä etelässä ei todellakaan tee nastarenkailla mitään huhtikuussa, se on se pahin aika jolloin ne repii asfalttipölyä meidän kaikkien iloksi. 
t. Rainer

----------


## Melamies

> Sangen pätevältä asiantuntijataholta hieman rauhoittelua tähän eri osapuolia melko pahasti syyllistävään keskusteluketjuun:
> http://www.iltasanomat.fi/autot/art-2000001945383.html
> http://www.hs.fi/kaupunki/a1478142764320


Olen eri mieltä, jos jossain nastoja tarvitaan, niin kehä kolmosen sisäpuolella ja muualla rannikolla vaihtelevissa olosuhteissa. Tosin Helsingin suolausinto tekee nastoista tarpeettomat lähes aina Helsingissä.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:43 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:40 ----------




> Kun vaihdoin autoa, uuden mukana tuli kitkarenkaat. Ajaminen niillä oli aivan kamalaa nastoihin tottuneelle. Muutaman talven sinnittelin silti, mutta nyt on onnellisesti nastat alla. Ei siinä paljon paina se, että jollain on astma, kun kyse on omasta turvallisuudesta  valitan.


Jos ostamasi auto on uudehko, jossa on toimiva luistonesto ja ajonvakautus, niin kitkojen käyttömukavuuden pitäisi olla selkeästi parempi. Olivatko nuo kitkarenkaat meille vai Keski-Eurooppaan tarkoitettua mallia?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:45 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 23:43 ----------




> Mulle on yhdentekevää, mutta muiden perheenjäsenten "kaasujalan raskauden" takia meillä on autossa nastat. Olen tarkka noudattamaan nastarenkaiden sallittua käyttöaikaa joka on 1.11 - 31.3 tai pääsiäisen jälkeinen maanantai riippuen kunmpi sattuu myöhemmin ja toivoisin että muutkin tekisivät niin. Täällä etelässä ei todellakaan tee nastarenkailla mitään huhtikuussa, se on se pahin aika jolloin ne repii asfalttipölyä meidän kaikkien iloksi. 
> t. Rainer


Yleinen tilanne, nastat niihin tottuneiden vaatimuksesta.

----------


## Nakkiputka

Omia kokemuksia kitkarenkailla ajamisesta: Ajoin vuodet 2008-2013 Helsingin seudulla kitkoilla. Mukaan mahtui ensin yksi vähäluminen talvi ja tämän jälkeen neljä runsaslumista talvea. Autona Subaru Impreza farmari vm. 1996. Neliveto, mutta ei ABS-jarruja eikä luistonestojärjestelmää tai ajonvakautusta.

Kokemukset: Ei mitään ongelmia, nelivedon ansiosta oli kuin olisi kiskoilla ajanut ja auto meni sinnekin, minne sen ei olisi kuvitellut pääsevän (l. kulki sujuvasti puolen metrin lumihangessa). Yksi autokin tuli hinattua ojasta ja kerran meinasin luistella liikenteenjakajaa päin, mutta se oli ihan ns. omaa leikkimistä.

Ajotyyli ja nimenomaan ennakointi ratkaisee erittäin paljon. Jos ajaa miten sattuu, niin sitten pelti rytisee.

P.S. Jostain muistelen lukeneeni, että olikohan se niin, että vaikka vain 1/3 autoista olisi nastat, niin tämä ei vaikuttaisi turvallisuuteen, koska tämäkin määrä nastarenkaallisia autoja karhentaa tie- ja katuverkolla olevaa jäätä riittävästi.

P.P.S. Nastarenkaat oli Nokian Hakkapeliitta "jotkut"

----------


## Tuomas

Täältä ilmoittautuu yksi kitka-autoilija. Minun nähdäkseni Helsingin seudulla on melkein kesäkeli melkein ympäri vuoden tehokkaan suolauksen ansiosta, ja niinä yksittäisinä hankalina jääpäivinä pärjää ennakoimalla ja laskemalla tilannenopeuksia. Väitän myös, että pärjäisi, vaikkeivät muiden nastarenkaat karhentaisikaan pintoja, sen on 16 talvea nastattomien linja-autojen ratissa liukkaaksi kiillotetuilla pysäkeillä opettanut.

----------


## Samppa

Omassa käytössäni olevissa autoissa olen talvella näillä seuduilla pitänyt vain kitkarenkaita -90 luvun alkupuolelta lähtien.
Pari talvea 1970-luvulla ajoin myös taksimersua kitkarenkailla Länsi-Savon maisemissa.

Ongelmia kitkarenkailla ajamisessa ei ole koskaan ollut, aina olen päässyt liikkeelle ja aina olen saanut auton pysähtymään siihen, mihin on tarvinnut.

Nastarenkaista en pidä lähinnä niiden aiheuttaman melun vuoksi, myös vapaampi renkaiden vaihtoajankohta helpottaa elämää.

----------


## Kani

> Minun nähdäkseni Helsingin seudulla on melkein kesäkeli melkein ympäri vuoden tehokkaan suolauksen ansiosta, ja niinä yksittäisinä hankalina jääpäivinä pärjää ennakoimalla ja laskemalla tilannenopeuksia.


Asia on noin. Itse pidän vaarallisena asennetta, että jotkut tietyt renkaat huolehtivat turvallisuudesta. Ikään kuin ulkoistetaan tiellä pysyminen tekniikalle. Kuljettajan toiminta on aina ylivoimaisesti tärkeintä. Ennakoivalla ajolla talvikelissä pärjää tilapäisesti vaikka kesärenkailla.

Taitamattomalle kuljettajalle nastarenkaat voivat huonolla kelillä olla paikallaan. (Mutta liikenteessähän ei ole taitamattomia.)

----------


## Melamies

> Asia on noin. Itse pidän vaarallisena asennetta, että jotkut tietyt renkaat huolehtivat turvallisuudesta. Ikään kuin ulkoistetaan tiellä pysyminen tekniikalle. Kuljettajan toiminta on aina ylivoimaisesti tärkeintä. Ennakoivalla ajolla talvikelissä pärjää tilapäisesti vaikka kesärenkailla.
> 
> Taitamattomalle kuljettajalle nastarenkaat voivat huonolla kelillä olla paikallaan. (Mutta liikenteessähän ei ole taitamattomia.)


Ajotaidostaan epävarmat valitsevat aina nastat.  Talviajokurssi voisi muuttaa asian.

----------


## VHi

> Ajotaidostaan epävarmat valitsevat aina nastat.  Talviajokurssi voisi muuttaa asian.


Joo ja jos on riittävän hyvä ajamaan voi ajaa kesärenkailla läpi vuoden.

----------


## Melamies

> Joo ja jos on riittävän hyvä ajamaan voi ajaa kesärenkailla läpi vuoden.


Siitähän tässä olikin kysymys. Hommaa ihmeessä speedwaypiikit ajopeliisi.

----------


## Tuomas

> Itse pidän vaarallisena asennetta, että jotkut tietyt renkaat huolehtivat turvallisuudesta. Ikään kuin ulkoistetaan tiellä pysyminen tekniikalle. Kuljettajan toiminta on aina ylivoimaisesti tärkeintä.


Olemme tästä ehdottomasti samaa mieltä. Ei se niin mene, että hankitaan autoon ajonvakautukset, ABS:t, ja mitä niitä nyt on, ja sitten voi ajaa vailla huolta kaikesta vaikka kännykkää näpräten tai apukuljettajan kanssa hyviä juttuja juoruillen.

Jos ajonvakautus tai ABS joutuu puuttumaan peliin, kuljettaja on tehnyt virheen. Sen pitäisi herättää miettimään, mikä se virhe oli, ja miten sen voisi välttää jatkossa. Siinä mielessä ajattelen niistä samalla tavalla kuin turvatyynyistä: Eihän kukaan niitäkään jatkuvaan käyttöön ole ajatellut, vaan kuljettajan ja matkustajien turvaksi, jos kaikki muu menee pieleen.

----------


## Count

> Jonkun ajamisesta kuoliaaksi suojatiellä saa sakkoa ja vankilaa kuolemantuottamuksesta, pienhiukkasten tuottamisesta ei vielä saa rangaistusta. Paitsi erilaisia renkaista ja auton köytöstä perittäviä veroja ja maksuja.


Henkilökohtaisesti aiheutan mieluummin mahdollisesti jollekulle hengenahdistusta pienhiukkasilla nastarenkaita käyttämällä, kun ajan ketään kuoliaaksi suojatiellä käyttämällä kitkarenkaita. En ole täydellinen kuski, teen virheitä ja tunaroin, joten haluan yrittää varmistaa sen, ettei mokailuistani kärsisi kukaan muu kuin minä itse. 

(Olen ostanut ja ajanut kitkarenkaillakin. Etu-, taka- ja nelivetoisella. Pärjää niilläkin, jos ovat tuoreet eivätkä keski-eurooppaan tarkoitettuja.)

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Minusta pölyongelma tulee murenevasta hiekoitussepelistä. Keväällä sitä on runsaasti. Kuinkahan paljon nastarenkaat ihan oikeasti aiheuttaa haittaa, ja montako vakavaa onnettomuutta niillä estetään? Minä ajan nastarenkailla, mutta vältän kaikkea turhaa ajamista. Nastarenkaatkin menee jossain vaiheessa kierrätykseen vanhuuttaan, koskaan en ole niitä saanut loppuun kulutettua.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mikäli teoriat kitkarenkaiden imukuppi-ilmiön aiheuttamasta nastojakin pahemmasta pölyongelmasta ovat oikeat, niin nastojen merkittävimmäksi haitaksi saattaakin jäädä melu.

----------


## j-lu

> Mikäli teoriat kitkarenkaiden imukuppi-ilmiön aiheuttamasta nastojakin pahemmasta pölyongelmasta ovat oikeat, niin nastojen merkittävimmäksi haitaksi saattaakin jäädä melu.


Tuo on sössönsöötä. Ikivanha tutkimus, eikä hypoteesilla itsellään ole paljoakaan yhteyttä reaalimaailmaan. Ensinnäkin nasta- ja kitkarenkaat ovat nykyisin paljolti samoja. Nastarenkaan ero on se, että siinä on nastat. Toisekseen sillä ei ole käytännössä väliä, jos joku rengastyyppi nostaa tienpinnasta marginaalisesti enemmän pölyä ilmaan kuin toinen, vaan merkityksellistä on se, miten ja mistä pöly syntyy. Se syntyy asfaltista jauhamalla, joko nastoilla tai hiekoitussepelillä. Eli ts. ilmanlaadun kannalta oleellista on se, kuinka paljon tien pinnassa on pölyä ilmaan nostettavaksi.

Kaupunki-ilmasta on tehty paljon tutkimusta ihan tälläkin vuosikymmenellä ja konsensus on, että nastarenkaiden käyttö huonontaa kaupunkien ilmanlaatua merkittävästi. Mutta onhan sitä toisaalta ilmaston lämpenemisen kieltäjiäkin.

----------


## citybus

> Tuo on sössönsöötä. Ikivanha tutkimus, eikä hypoteesilla itsellään ole paljoakaan yhteyttä reaalimaailmaan. Ensinnäkin nasta- ja kitkarenkaat ovat nykyisin paljolti samoja. Nastarenkaan ero on se, että siinä on nastat. Toisekseen sillä ei ole käytännössä väliä, jos joku rengastyyppi nostaa tienpinnasta marginaalisesti enemmän pölyä ilmaan kuin toinen, vaan merkityksellistä on se, miten ja mistä pöly syntyy. Se syntyy asfaltista jauhamalla, joko nastoilla tai hiekoitussepelillä. Eli ts. ilmanlaadun kannalta oleellista on se, kuinka paljon tien pinnassa on pölyä ilmaan nostettavaksi.
> 
> Kaupunki-ilmasta on tehty paljon tutkimusta ihan tälläkin vuosikymmenellä ja konsensus on, että nastarenkaiden käyttö huonontaa kaupunkien ilmanlaatua merkittävästi. Mutta onhan sitä toisaalta ilmaston lämpenemisen kieltäjiäkin.


Minä olen ajanut molemmilla. Sekä nastoilla että kitkoilla. Satoja tuhansia kilometrejä.

Ilmanlaatu huononee? Voi kurjuus. On löydetty uusi valituksen aihe, kun katalysaattorittomat autot on jo lähes kaikki romutettu tai ainakin poistettu aktiivikäytöstä ja hiukkaspäästöt - myös joukkoliikenteen - saatu kuriin. Sitä paitsi cityvihreäthän nimenomaan hamuavat autojen pariin: kaupunkibulevardiensa varteen hörppimään lattea. Niiden bulevardien, jotka toimivat samalla kaupunkien sisääntuloväylinä, eli ovat täynnä autoja.

Minulle tärkeintä on turvallisuus. "Valheellisesta turvallisuudentunteesta" on turha tulla puhumaan, olen ajanut niin paljon kitkarenkailla enkä niihin enää ikinä palaa. Slicksit ovat slicksit ja nastat nastat. Joka haluaa ajella slickseillä talvella, ajakoon.

Mutua? Varmasti.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:52 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:46 ----------




> Olemme tästä ehdottomasti samaa mieltä. Ei se niin mene, että hankitaan autoon ajonvakautukset, ABS:t, ja mitä niitä nyt on, ja sitten voi ajaa vailla huolta kaikesta vaikka kännykkää näpräten tai apukuljettajan kanssa hyviä juttuja juoruillen.
> 
> Jos ajonvakautus tai ABS joutuu puuttumaan peliin, kuljettaja on tehnyt virheen. Sen pitäisi herättää miettimään, mikä se virhe oli, ja miten sen voisi välttää jatkossa. Siinä mielessä ajattelen niistä samalla tavalla kuin turvatyynyistä: Eihän kukaan niitäkään jatkuvaan käyttöön ole ajatellut, vaan kuljettajan ja matkustajien turvaksi, jos kaikki muu menee pieleen.


ABS ja ajonvakautus lasketaan aktiivisen turvallisuuden piiriin, turvatyynyt passiivisen. Turvatyynyjen lauetessa vahinko on tapahtunut. Eikä sekään vahinko tapahdu aina kuljettajan syystä, vaan kenties pahimmillaan vastaantulijan. Ehkä vastaan tulee kitkarenkailla mustalle jäälle mutkaan ajanut autoilija kylki edellä.

Minua ei kiinnosta ajaa hissukseen keliä tunnustellen ylivarovasti, kuten kitkoilla jouduin jonoa vetäessäni takavetoisella mersulla tekemään. Jokainen kaasunpainallus liukkaan ysitien mutkaisessa ylämäessä uusilla kitkarenkailla heilautti autoa sivulle ja sytytti vetoluistoneston valon. Seuraavana talvena uusilla nastarenkailla tätä ei tapahtunut.

Ajamisen on pysyttävä normaalin rajoissa kelillä kuin kelillä. Kyse ei ole vain minun turvallisuudestani vaan myös matkustajieni, muiden tielläliikkujien, jalankulkijoiden jne. Me kaikki voimme lukea TM:n ja Tuulilasin talvirengastestejä ja vertailla jarrutusmatkoja ja km/h-lukemia, joilla testiauto "lähtee käsistä". Ei se sen kummempaa ole.

Ja cityvihreätkin pääsevät turvallisemmin hörppimään latteaan kaupunkibulevardien varrelle. Muitakin kelejä kuin havinnekuvissa kuvattuja kun on.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Mites nuo pölyävät, hiekkaiset pysäkit keväisin. Saa hiipimällä tulla, ettei nouse älytön pölypilvi, ja täytä koko linja-autoa. Nastarenkaiden syytäkö tämäkin? En kiellä, etteikö nastarenkaat pahenna yleensäkin pölyongelmaa, mutta mahtaako ne olla sittenkään suurin ongelma. Ainakin omat työmatkat maaseudulta yöllä töihin tehdään usein sellaisissa keleissä, että ajan mieluiten parhailla renkailla. Moni asia on toisin, jos riittää, että heräilee kahdeksalta.

----------


## Melamies

> Jos ajonvakautus tai ABS joutuu puuttumaan peliin, kuljettaja on tehnyt virheen.


Näin voisi ajatella, jos saa ajella ylhäisessä yksinäisyydessään hyvin suolatulla tiellä. (Vai tarkoititko kuljettajalla myös muiden ajoneuvojen kuljettajia?)

Nykyaikaiset parhaat (henkilöautojen) ajonvakautukset ja luistonestot ymv puuttuvat peliin liukkaissa olosuhteissa käsittääkseni lähes jatkuvasti, mutta niin hienovaraisesti, että sitä ei kuljettaja välttämättä huomaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:45 ----------




> Mites nuo pölyävät, hiekkaiset pysäkit keväisin. Saa hiipimällä tulla, ettei nouse älytön pölypilvi, ja täytä koko linja-autoa. Nastarenkaiden syytäkö tämäkin? En kiellä, etteikö nastarenkaat pahenna yleensäkin pölyongelmaa, mutta mahtaako ne olla sittenkään suurin ongelma.


Nastarenkaiden syömät urat ovat syvimmillään liikennevalojen edessä, jokainen voi nähdä niiden häivyttäneen asfalttia (tai betonia psyäköintilaitosten rampeissa) pölynä ilmaan.

Asfaltti ja betoni rapautuvat suolan sekä jatkuvan jäätymisen ja sulamisen vaikutuksesta myös ilman nastarenkaita.

Lisäksi hiekoitushiekka jauhautuu pölyksi kumipyörien ja lumiaurojen alla.

Katupölyn syntymiseen vaikuttavat ainakin nuo tekijät.

Pölynhallintaa olisi suotavaa kehittää, vaikka halpoja ratkaisuja ei taida olla.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mutua? Varmasti.


Päätit kuitenkin sitten kirjoittaa.

----------


## 339-DF

> Päätit kuitenkin sitten kirjoittaa.


Eikö olisi saanut?

Meille opetettiin yliopistolla, että kokemus on arvokasta  jos tutkimustietoa ei ole tai vaikka olisikin, voi aina nojata käytännön kokemukseen ja kertoa näkökantansa sen perusteella. Niin Citybus teki, ja vielä siitä erikseen mainitsi.

----------


## citybus

> Eikö olisi saanut?
> 
> Meille opetettiin yliopistolla, että kokemus on arvokasta  jos tutkimustietoa ei ole tai vaikka olisikin, voi aina nojata käytännön kokemukseen ja kertoa näkökantansa sen perusteella. Niin Citybus teki, ja vielä siitä erikseen mainitsi.


Näin minullekin opetettiin yliopistolla. Minun tutkinnollani ei voi arvioida kitkakertoimia, mutta muuten se ei kalpene edes tutan diplomi-insinööreille.

Harvalukuinen on se joukko, joka koulutuksensa perusteella arvioi rengasvalintoja. Nämä valinnat pohjaavat ennen muuta kokemukseen. Minä mainitsin esimerkiksi itselläni aiemmin omistuksessa olleen hyvin tehokkaan takavetoisen (uudehkon) mersun, joka käyttäytyi aivan eri tavalla kitkarenkailla ja nastarenkailla. Tällä mersulla ajelin pääkaupunkiseudun ja keski-Suomen sekä pohjois-Savon väliä aika usein kelillä kuin kelillä. Sen lisäksi luin aina TM:n ja Tuulilasin talvirengasvertailut, jotka ovat oikeastaan ainoita kaikille kuluttajille avoinna olevia datoja talvirenkaiden arviointiin. Ja näissä kitkarenkaiden arvostelu oli nuivahkoa, mutta vastasi hyvin omaa kokemustani.

Joten, todellakin päätin kirjoittaa, ja aivan aiheesta. Näistä asioista kirjoittaakseen kun ei tarvitse olla kouluttautunut edes siivousteknikoksi.

----------


## j-lu

> Minä...
> 
> Ilmanlaatu huononee? Voi kurjuus. cityvihreäthän ... hörppimään lattea
> 
> Minulle





> minullekin ... Minun tutkinnollani ei voi arvioida kitkakertoimia, mutta muuten se ei kalpene edes tutan diplomi-insinööreille.
> 
> Minä mainitsin esimerkiksi itselläni aiemmin omistuksessa olleen hyvin tehokkaan takavetoisen (uudehkon) mersun


Kiitos mielipiteestäsi!

----------


## citybus

> Kiitos mielipiteestäsi!


Kiitos mielipiteestäsi.

Huomaan, että olet niitä, joille oman elämäntavan vastaiset argumentit ovat sairaita ja puistattavia. Mitä vasemmalle ja vihreämmälle mennään, sitä ehdottomampi kanta on.

Minä taas kunnioitan jokaisen oikeutta mielipiteeseen. Mielipide ei ole se, että toisen mielipide on väärä tai toinen ei voi syystä X lausua mielipidettään (kuten esimerkiksi siksi, että omistaa mersun).

Ps. Kitkarenkailla ei tee mitään. Tai no, on ne kesäkumeja hieman paremmat.

----------


## j-lu

> Kiitos mielipiteestäsi.
> 
> Huomaan, että olet niitä, joille oman elämäntavan vastaiset argumentit ovat sairaita ja puistattavia. Mitä vasemmalle ja vihreämmälle mennään, sitä ehdottomampi kanta on.
> 
> Minä taas kunnioitan jokaisen oikeutta mielipiteeseen. Mielipide ei ole se, että toisen mielipide on väärä tai toinen ei voi syystä X lausua mielipidettään (kuten esimerkiksi siksi, että omistaa mersun).
> 
> Ps. Kitkarenkailla ei tee mitään. Tai no, on ne kesäkumeja hieman paremmat.


Tiätkö, mua ei kiinnosta typerät ja vastuuttomat mielipiteet ja jos ylipäänsä johonkin uskon, niin tieteeseen ja tutkimukseen. Henkilökohtaisesti on ihan sama kummat renkaat autossa on alla, pärjään molemmilla ja ensisijaisesti siksi, että olen järjestänyt elämäni niin, etten autoa arjessa tarvitse. Eli ei ole pakko ajaa. OIkeastaan en tarvitse autoa yhtään mihinkään, mutta kun ei tarvitse luopuakaan, niin tuolla se on tallissa. Ja kesärenkaat jalassa.

Kuten aloitin, mua puistattaa tässä tilanteessa se, että nastarenkaiden tiestä rouhimalla pölyllä on tutkimuksissa huomattu olevan merkittäviä terveydellisiä vaikutuksia. Kyse siis ei ole enää siitä, kumpi on turvallisempi, vaan siitä, mitkä ovat valinnan yhteiskuntataloudelliset vaikutukset kokonaisuudessaan. Ja sitten puistattaa nämä vanhanliiton jäärät, jotka yrittävät kiistää asian. Tulee ihan tupakkateollisuus mieleen.

Että kun autoliiton Vesalainen lausuu, että: 


> Liikenneviraston päällysteiden ylläpidon hankinnan asiantuntija Katri Eskola kertoi Moottori-lehden numerossa 10/16, että nastarengaskuluminen on päällysteiden uusimisen pääsyy vain kaikkein vilkasliikenteisimmillä maanteillä, joita on noin 20 prosenttia Suomen päällystetystä tieverkosta.


Niin mua hävettää. Hävettää siksi, että mitä ne vilkasliikenteisimmät tiet ovat? Helsingin sisääntuloväyliä ja kehät. Entä missä katupöly on ongelma? No lähinnä Helsingissä. Että onko tämä Vesalainen tyhmä, eikä ymmärrä ongelmaa, vai mitä se esittää? Ei tässä nyt ole kyse siitä, käytetäänkö jossain Siilinjärvellä tai muualla jumalan selän takana nastarenkaita, vaan että käytetäänkö niitä Helsingissä.

Tai sitten tää Nokian renkaiden jannu Sunnari. Niin kuin Nokian renkaat ja minkäänlainen tutkimus nyt olisi enää vakavasti otettava yhdistelmä muutenkaan, niin: 


> Arvioidut noin 1 800 ennenaikaista kuolemaa, jotka johtuvat pitkäaikaisesta altistumisesta pienhiukkasille, eivät johdu nastarenkaiden käytöstä. Nastarenkaiden käyttö, kuten aivan erityisesti myös hiekoitus, aiheuttaa pääasiassa suurempaa, niin sanottua hengitettävää hiukkasta, joka ei ole uusimman tutkimuksen valossa yhtä vaarallista kuin varsinaiset pienhiukkaset.


Rakennuksillakin on monenlaista pölyä. Mutta se, että pöly ei ole vaarallisinta mahdollista, eli käytännössä asbestia, ei tarkoita, että se olisi vaaratonta. Voi käydä kysymässä joltain uransa raksalla tehneeltä kivikeuhkolta, että haluaisko se jotain takas, niin vähän veikkaisin, että jos on vielä hengissä ja pystyy puhumaan, niin saattais haluta esimerkiksi ne keuhkonsa. Tai sitten aikakoneen, että vois käydä lyömässä nuorelle itselleen maskin päähän.

Suomi oli yksi viimeisistä läntisistä maista, joka kielsi baareissa tupakoinnin. En oo kovin toiveikas, että kaupunkien nastarengaskieltokaan toteutuisi kovin nopsaan. Se on todella vastuutonta.

----------


## tlajunen

> Mielipide ei ole se, että toisen mielipide on väärä tai toinen ei voi syystä X lausua mielipidettään (kuten esimerkiksi siksi, että omistaa mersun).


Ylipäätään se, että käyttää mersua jonkinlaisena pontimena argumentilleen, on... jotenkin niin 70-lukua. Aivan kuin Mercedes-Benz-merkkiset autot olisivat enää nykyään kovassa huudossa muissa piireissä kuin rakennusmestareilla ja ns. kanttihousuilla.  :Smile:

----------


## 339-DF

> Tiätkö, mua ei kiinnosta typerät ja vastuuttomat mielipiteet ja jos ylipäänsä johonkin uskon, niin tieteeseen ja tutkimukseen. Henkilökohtaisesti on ihan sama kummat renkaat autossa on alla, pärjään molemmilla ja ensisijaisesti siksi, että olen järjestänyt elämäni niin, etten autoa arjessa tarvitse. Eli ei ole pakko ajaa. OIkeastaan en tarvitse autoa yhtään mihinkään, mutta kun ei tarvitse luopuakaan, niin tuolla se on tallissa. Ja kesärenkaat jalassa.


Jopas meni tunteisiin. Lianderssonmaista suvaitsevaisuutta parhaimmillaan: muiden mielipiteet eivät kiinnosta, koska ne ovat typeriä ja vastuuttomia. Nice.

Jos sinä olet järjestänyt elämäsi niin, että auto on turha, niin pystyisitkö silti suvaitsemaan sitä, että joku muu sitä autoa tarvitsee ja haluaa pitää siinä nastarenkaat?

Minä en tupakoi, mutta sallin mielelläni sen, että vieraani tupakoivat ja  hui kauhistus  ihan olohuoneessa, kuin 1980-luvulla ikään. Baareissa haisee nykyään hiki, p**ka ja vanha viina. Tupakansavu peittäisi ne mukavasti alleen. Mutta tämä nyt olikin typerä ja vastuuton mielipide, joten jätetään se huomioitta, eikös niin?

----------


## samulih

Olisikohan niin että renkaat alkaa olla ne suurimmat luonnontuhoajat autoissa kun päästöt alkaa olla niin pieniä. Rouhitaan tien pintaa ja saadaan aikaan isoja hiukkaspäästöjä.

Jos miettii siis auton tiellä olon elinkaarta, valmistusvaiheessa tietysti vielä isoja haasteita päästöjen suhteen.

----------


## Tuomas

> Jos ajonvakautus tai ABS joutuu puuttumaan peliin, kuljettaja on tehnyt virheen. Sen pitäisi herättää miettimään, mikä se virhe oli, ja miten sen voisi välttää jatkossa. Siinä mielessä ajattelen niistä samalla tavalla kuin turvatyynyistä: Eihän kukaan niitäkään jatkuvaan käyttöön ole ajatellut, vaan kuljettajan ja matkustajien turvaksi, jos kaikki muu menee pieleen.





> ABS ja ajonvakautus lasketaan aktiivisen turvallisuuden piiriin, turvatyynyt passiivisen. Turvatyynyjen lauetessa vahinko on tapahtunut. Eikä sekään vahinko tapahdu aina kuljettajan syystä, vaan kenties pahimmillaan vastaantulijan. Ehkä vastaan tulee kitkarenkailla mustalle jäälle mutkaan ajanut autoilija kylki edellä.


Niin, turvavyöt ja -tyynyt saattavat pelastaa autossa olijat, kun *vahinko* on tapahtunut. Ajonvakautus, ABS ja nastarenkaat saattavat pelastaa tilanteen ajautumisen vahingoksi, kun *ajo**virhe* on tapahtunut. Minä ajan mieluummin niin, ettei ajonvakautusta tai ABS:ää edes tarvitsisi, ja luotan itseeni sen verran, että pääkaupunkiseudun helpoissa olosuhteissa nastarenkaita en tarvitse.

Aina on mahdollista, ja ainakin Youtube-videoiden perusteella suorastaan oletettavaa, että muut tekevät virheitä, mutta niihinkin voi varautua tiettyyn rajaan asti.




> Ajamisen on pysyttävä normaalin rajoissa kelillä kuin kelillä.


Talvikelillä normaali ajaminen on ihan erilaista kuin kesäkelillä.




> Näin voisi ajatella, jos saa ajella ylhäisessä yksinäisyydessään hyvin suolatulla tiellä. (Vai tarkoititko kuljettajalla myös muiden ajoneuvojen kuljettajia?)


Näin ajattelen, kun suunnilleen puolet työmatkoista autoilen vähäisen liikenteen aikaan, eli ennen aamukuutta tai illalla yhdeksän jälkeen. Ylhäisyydestä en tiedä, mutta muita tielläliikkujia on varsin vähän.  :Smile:

----------


## ess

Renkaiden merkitystä korostetaan aivan liian paljon. Tärkeintä on ottaa olosuhteet huomioon oli alla nasta-, kitka- tai kesärenkaat. Kaikilla pärjää lähes kelissä kuin kelissä. Todellakin siis, vaikka valitsisi nastarenkaat, ei voi ajaa talvella kuten kesällä. Itse en jaksa nastojen ropinaa kuunnella joten valitsin autooni kitkarenkaat. Ne kun ovat hiljaisemmat kuin kesärenkaat. Kulutuskin pienenee aina kun vaihtaa kitkat alle.

----------


## iiko

> Renkaiden merkitystä korostetaan aivan liian paljon. Tärkeintä on ottaa olosuhteet huomioon oli alla nasta-, kitka- tai kesärenkaat. Kaikilla pärjää lähes kelissä kuin kelissä. Todellakin siis, vaikka valitsisi nastarenkaat, ei voi ajaa talvella kuten kesällä. Itse en jaksa nastojen ropinaa kuunnella joten valitsin autooni kitkarenkaat. Ne kun ovat hiljaisemmat kuin kesärenkaat. Kulutuskin pienenee aina kun vaihtaa kitkat alle.


On myös paljolti kiinni autosta, miten siihen sopii nastat taikka kitkat. Itse omistan ruotsalaisvalmisteisen kohtuullisen painavan kulkuvälineen, jossa olen useamman talven ollut kitkat. Ne toimivat niin hyvin, etten tule ikinä siihen autoon nastoja hankkimaan.

Itse olen myös sitä mieltä, että monet luottavat nastoihin aivan liikaa: Nykyisten nastojen pistovoima on lopulta aika pieni ja vahvasti epäilen, että pari talvea ajetut nastat ovat todellisuudessa paljon huonommat renkaat kuin pari talvea ajetut kitkat.

----------


## j-lu

> Jopas meni tunteisiin. Lianderssonmaista suvaitsevaisuutta parhaimmillaan: muiden mielipiteet eivät kiinnosta, koska ne ovat typeriä ja vastuuttomia. Nice.
> 
> Jos sinä olet järjestänyt elämäsi niin, että auto on turha, niin pystyisitkö silti suvaitsemaan sitä, että joku muu sitä autoa tarvitsee ja haluaa pitää siinä nastarenkaat?


No nyt on nurmijärveläistä. Mun puolesta kukin saa vetää niin kuin lystää, kunhan ei aiheuta haittaa muille. Suomessa on liikkumisvapaus, mutta se ei tarkoita, että pitää saada liikkua joka paikkaan autolla, tai että autossa pitää saada olla nastarenkaat. Yhteiskuntatieteissä/filosofiassa on perinteisesti ajateltu, että on varsin perusteltua rajoittaa yksilönvapauksia silloin, kun niistä vapauksista aiheutuu merkittävää haittaa muille. Ja nythän on todettu, että nastarenkaiden käytöstä aiheutuu merkittävää haittaa kaupunkien asukkaille, mutta lainsäädäntö laahaa jäljessä.




> Minä en tupakoi, mutta sallin mielelläni sen, että vieraani tupakoivat ja  hui kauhistus  ihan olohuoneessa, kuin 1980-luvulla ikään. Baareissa haisee nykyään hiki, p**ka ja vanha viina. Tupakansavu peittäisi ne mukavasti alleen. Mutta tämä nyt olikin typerä ja vastuuton mielipide, joten jätetään se huomioitta, eikös niin?


En tiedä, tupakoivatko nykyään enää muut kuin köyhät, mutta kotonaan saa tupakoida ja kotonaan saa antaa muiden tupakoida. Ja jos multa kysytään niin paljon muutakin pitäisi saada käyttää ilman yhteiskunnan pitää siihen puuttua. Mutta nyt ei ole kyse siitä, millä ihminen tappaa itsensä, vaan millä ihminen tappaa muut. Muiden tappaminen on yksiselitteisesti väärin. Nastarenkailla ajaminen on muiden tappamista.

Onko oikeasti näin vaikea ymmärtää tällaisia perusasioita? Siis että itse voi mennä nuuskaamaan kivipölyä työmaille, jos siltä tuntuu, mutta se, että pakottaa muut hengittämään tuottamaansa kivipölyä, on väärin. Tämä on vaikea ymmärtää? Oikeasti?

----------


## Nakkiputka

> No nyt on nurmijärveläistä. Mun puolesta kukin saa vetää niin kuin lystää, kunhan ei aiheuta haittaa muille. Suomessa on liikkumisvapaus, mutta se ei tarkoita, että pitää saada liikkua joka paikkaan autolla, tai että autossa pitää saada olla nastarenkaat. Yhteiskuntatieteissä/filosofiassa on perinteisesti ajateltu, että on varsin perusteltua rajoittaa yksilönvapauksia silloin, kun niistä vapauksista aiheutuu merkittävää haittaa muille. Ja nythän on todettu, että nastarenkaiden käytöstä aiheutuu merkittävää haittaa kaupunkien asukkaille, mutta lainsäädäntö laahaa jäljessä.
> 
> 
> En tiedä, tupakoivatko nykyään enää muut kuin köyhät, mutta kotonaan saa tupakoida ja kotonaan saa antaa muiden tupakoida. Ja jos multa kysytään niin paljon muutakin pitäisi saada käyttää ilman yhteiskunnan pitää siihen puuttua. Mutta nyt ei ole kyse siitä, millä ihminen tappaa itsensä, vaan millä ihminen tappaa muut. Muiden tappaminen on yksiselitteisesti väärin. Nastarenkailla ajaminen on muiden tappamista.
> 
> Onko oikeasti näin vaikea ymmärtää tällaisia perusasioita? Siis että itse voi mennä nuuskaamaan kivipölyä työmaille, jos siltä tuntuu, mutta se, että pakottaa muut hengittämään tuottamaansa kivipölyä, on väärin. Tämä on vaikea ymmärtää? Oikeasti?


Jopas te jätkät, ts. j-lu ja citybus ja 339-DF, saitte kalabaliikin tästä aikaiseksi.

En nyt välittäisi muuten puuttua keskusteluun, eikä mulla sinänsä mitään moderaattorin tms. valtuuksia olekaan, mutta silti toivoisin yleisesti tämän foorumin kohtuullisen hyvän ilmapiriin takia, että edes tälläisessä lähestulkoon asiakysymyksessä (nastat vs. kitkat) voitaisiin pysyä asiassa. Eli toisaalta siinä, minkälaisia itsekunkin kokemukset eri talvirengastyypeistä ovat ja toisaalta siinä, mitä näiden eri talvirengastyyppien mahdollisista vaikutuksista kaupunki-ilman laatuun tiedetään.

Mutta siis... Mun mielestä ensin j-lu vei keskustelua huonoon suuntaan argumentoinnillaan tässä viestissä:"Tuo on sössönsöötä": http://jlf.fi/f32/11623-nastat-vai-k...tml#post197171 , mutta varsinaisesti keskustelun musta vei asiattomille teille nimimerkki citybus tässä viestissä Ad hominem-tyyppisellä argumentoinnillaan: http://jlf.fi/f32/11623-nastat-vai-k...tml#post197172

Lopun 339-DF:n ja j-lu:n väittelystä mulle jäi sellainen kuva, että te voisitte olla yksilönvapaudesta loppujen lopuksi aikalailla samaa mieltä. Se mikä musta teistä molemmilta (339-DF ja j-lu) meni ohi, että j-lu:n kritiikki citybussin mielipiteistä liitty nimenomaan tohon aiemmin mainittuun ad hominem -mielipiteeseen. Joten musta te riitelette nyt turhasta.

Ja loppukommenttina: En omien kokemusteni perusteella välttämättä ostaisi kitkarenkaita johokin vanhaan takavetoiseen. Vetopito jäällä on se toissijainen syy, mutta kulkuvakavuus jäisellä tiellä on se suurin syy. Nelivedon kanssa näitä em. ongelmia ei ilmaantunut.

----------


## Wille70

> Jopas te jätkät, ts. j-lu ja citybus ja 339-DF, saitte kalabaliikin tästä aikaiseksi.
> Ja loppukommenttina: En omien kokemusteni perusteella välttämättä ostaisi kitkarenkaita johokin vanhaan takavetoiseen. Vetopito jäällä on se toissijainen syy, mutta kulkuvakavuus jäisellä tiellä on se suurin syy. Nelivedon kanssa näitä em. ongelmia ei ilmaantunut.


Samaa mieltä. 
Olen ajanut pitkään kitkoilla ja edellisessä työsuhdeautossa oli nastat, kun autoliike pisti vahingossa sellaiset alle, vaikka kitkat oli tilattu.  :Laughing: 
Minun tapauksessani käytössä on ollut joka kerta nykyaikainen auto varustettuna mm. luistonestolla. Ainoa huono kokemus kitkoista oli
kerran pihalta kadulle yrittäessä. Oli jonkin verran nousua ja piharamppi oli peilijäässä. En tosin tiedä, paljonko nastat olisivat helpottaneet asiaa.
Muuten kitkoilla on pärjännyt loistavasti ja kokemuksesta sanon, että esimerkiksi Helsingin normaalissa talvisäässä (tiet eivät peilijäässä) kitkoilla pärjää oikein hyvin.

Talvella on joka tapauksessa ajettava paljon varovaisemmin kuin kesällä. Eivät ne nastarenkaat muuta talviajamista samaksi kuin kesällä.
Paljon tietysti riippuu renkaiden lisäksi sekä autosta että kuskista.

-Wille70

----------


## jodo

Jos joskus hankkisin oman auton, laittaisin siihen ehdottomasti kitkat. Yksi talvi ammattiautoilua kitkoilla (nelivetoautolla) opetti sen, että jääkelilläkään jarrutusmatkoissa ei juurikaan ole eroja. ABS:t rupsuttavat kuitenkin. Lisäksi välikeleillä kitkoissa on parempi pito märällä/kuivalla asfaltilla.

----------


## mikkojapa

> Samaa mieltä. 
> Olen ajanut pitkään kitkoilla ja edellisessä työsuhdeautossa oli nastat, kun autoliike pisti vahingossa sellaiset alle, vaikka kitkat oli tilattu. 
> Minun tapauksessani käytössä on ollut joka kerta nykyaikainen auto varustettuna mm. luistonestolla. Ainoa huono kokemus kitkoista oli
> kerran pihalta kadulle yrittäessä. Oli jonkin verran nousua ja piharamppi oli peilijäässä. En tosin tiedä, paljonko nastat olisivat helpottaneet asiaa.
> Muuten kitkoilla on pärjännyt loistavasti ja kokemuksesta sanon, että esimerkiksi Helsingin normaalissa talvisäässä (tiet eivät peilijäässä) kitkoilla pärjää oikein hyvin.
> 
> Talvella on joka tapauksessa ajettava paljon varovaisemmin kuin kesällä. Eivät ne nastarenkaat muuta talviajamista samaksi kuin kesällä.
> Paljon tietysti riippuu renkaiden lisäksi sekä autosta että kuskista.
> 
> -Wille70



Nastoilla olisit päässyt piharampin ylös.  :Laughing:  Helsingissä voi hyvinkin pärjätä kitkoilla jos siellä tiet pysyy sulana lähes koko vuoden. Täällä pohjoisemmassa kun ajelee niin itse suosin nastoja. Kyllä rengas valinnan määrä minusta pitkälti se missä ajaa ja minkälaiset olosuhteet on.

----------


## j-lu

^ No niin, nostakaa lainaa kitkoihin helposti ja nopeasti sillä Etelä-Helsingissä rapisee jo. Johan jossain Vantaalla on kuulemma ainakin yhtenä yönä laskenut paikallisesti nollan alle.

Nastaäiä sano ulkoishaitat: muille.

----------


## jonikaleva

Itse suosin nastarenkaita talvella. Omasta mielestäni huomattavasti turvallisemmat, kuin kitkat. Kitkarenkaat eivät vain pidä yhtään kun on mustaa jäätä tiellä.

----------


## marko66

Mulla on Audi TT jossa on kitkarenkaat ja voin sanoa että lumella pitää tosi hyvin.
Mutta kun tie on jäässä niillä ei ole mitään virkaa.
Muutaman kerran on saanut lasketella loivissakin alamäissä aivan kelkkana tulemaan.
Joten nastat on ne mitä suosittelen.

----------


## markus1979

Nasta vs kitka on liene yksi niistä asioista joista on vaikea keskustella tunteita herättämättä. 

Tässä Klaus Bremerin blogikirjoitus aiheesta:
http://www.boy.fi/atk/bremerin-blogi...elastavat.html

Itse en voi ymmärtää ihmisiä jotka käyttävät nastarenkaita. Perusteluni tärkeysjärjestyksessä:
1) ei voi käydä ulkomaanmatkoilla vaihtamatta renkaita (hölmöläisen hommaa vaihtaa renkaat matkaa varten ja sitten takaisin)
2) rapina nastarenkaista (haittaa tietysti eniten itseäni nastarenkaisessa autossa matkustaessa, mutta vierellä ajavienkin autojen melu ärsyttää kaupunkiolosuhteissa)
3) tiukat vaihtoajat syksyllä ja keväällä

On liene ilmeistä, että joissain olosuhteissa nastarenkaat antavat hieman paremman pidon - mutta nuo muut syyt painavat vaakakupissa enemmän. Jos tähän lisätään vielä mahdollisuus että nasterenkaat aiheuttavat terveyshaittoja hiukkasten muodossa - olisi ne syytä kieltää tuotapikaa.

----------


## esakaikkonen

> Mulla on Audi TT jossa on kitkarenkaat ja voin sanoa että lumella pitää tosi hyvin.
> Mutta kun tie on jäässä niillä ei ole mitään virkaa.
> Muutaman kerran on saanut lasketella loivissakin alamäissä aivan kelkkana tulemaan.
> Joten nastat on ne mitä suosittelen.


Olen kanssasi täysin samaa mieltä. Itse vaihdon Audin alle tänä talvena juurikin nastarenkaat. Kitkarenkaat on kyllä hyvä lumella ja tietenkin mukavat ajaa kaupungin keskustassa, missä tiet ei ole yleensä pahasti jäässä. Kun tie on jäässä niin kitkarenkailla ei tee mitään.

----------


## canis lupus

Nastat sopivat paremmin etelä-Suomen nollakeleillä joten siksi ajan jatkossakin nastarenkailla. Pohjoisessa Suomessa jossa pakkanen on tasaista kokeneella kuljettajalla varustettuna on kitkat ihan käypä vaihtoehto

----------


## jando

Puolestani nastarenkaat voisi kieltää kehä3:n sisäpuolella kokonaan. Tiemelu, tiepöly, rikkoutuvat tuulilasit, vuoden jälkeen urilla oleva uusi asfaltti... aivan turhaa touhua parin liukkaan päivän takia vuodessa.

----------


## jiipeehoo

> Puolestani nastarenkaat voisi kieltää kehä3:n sisäpuolella kokonaan. Tiemelu, tiepöly, rikkoutuvat tuulilasit, vuoden jälkeen urilla oleva uusi asfaltti... aivan turhaa touhua parin liukkaan päivän takia vuodessa.


No jäisillä teillä ajo ei silloin onnistu, mutta suolahan ratkaisee kaiken.

----------


## jando

> No jäisillä teillä ajo ei silloin onnistu, mutta suolahan ratkaisee kaiken.


Juu, ensin suolataan kesäkelit teille, ja sitten kesäkeleillä jyrätään tiet nastoilla. Likaista peliä.

----------


## citybus

Nastat tietysti. Talvella ajetaan talvirenkailla.

----------


## ainateme

sen verran hirveät kokemuksen on jääny talvella ajamisesta, että nastoilla mennään

----------

